# Help w/Transfers From ProWorld



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

I purchased the tuxedo transfers from ProWorld. I followed the application instructions that is listed on the website. All of the ink is not coming off! Help! I want to take these with me to an event I am going to tomorrow. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## spyguyfred (Nov 1, 2007)

I am having the same problem with my pro world transfers.
I am using a hix press at 385 and 12 seconds. What is the cure? More pressure, time, or heat?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Hot peel or cold peel transfers? Generally with a hot peel there will be some ink left on the paper.

Wholesale Iron-On Transfers - Pro World Troubleshooting Guide


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

wormil said:


> Hot peel or cold peel transfers? Generally with a hot peel there will be some ink left on the paper.
> 
> Wholesale Iron-On Transfers - Pro World Troubleshooting Guide


 
It is a hot peel. Unfortunately, it's not just some ink, it's big gaps which makes the tee unsellable.


----------



## enigma1 (Jan 13, 2009)

If you followed the application instructions and they still are not printing properly, you may have a bad bunch of transfers or cold spots on your press. What kind of press do you have? Have you used temp strips to check for cold spots?


----------



## kendrasisia (Oct 27, 2008)

try heavy pressure for 20 seconds. If that still doesn't work then I'de say you've got a bad batch. We press everything heavy pressure at 375 has worked on all so far.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Press at 400 degrees med pressure 12-14 seconds. Open press rub transfer quickly and firmly with a cloth peel corner to corner hot asap.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Natitown said:


> It is a hot peel. Unfortunately, it's not just some ink, it's big gaps which makes the tee unsellable.


In past threads this problem has often been diagnosed as a cheap heat press. What kind of press are you using? As enigma suggested, you may need to try temp strips to find any cold spots.


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

It is a Hix press. Hix is a good press, isn't it? Where do I get test strips?


----------



## enigma1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Natitown said:


> It is a Hix press. Hix is a good press, isn't it? Where do I get test strips?


If it's a Hix, I doubt it would be the element. Have you tried any other transfers (not the batch of tuxedo prints) to see if they printed okay?


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

enigma1 said:


> If it's a Hix, I doubt it would be the element. Have you tried any other transfers (not the batch of tuxedo prints) to see if they printed okay?


No. Those were the first plastisol transfers I have ever purchased. Maybe I just need to test different times and temps.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Natitown said:


> It is a Hix press. Hix is a good press, isn't it? Where do I get test strips?


How old?

Hix is good. You shouldn't need to experiment unless your press is failing.

These are the instructions you followed?


> Hot Peel Transfers - Application Instructions
> 
> 1. Set temperature at 385 degrees Fahrenheit.
> 2. Set pressure at medium.
> ...


----------



## enigma1 (Jan 13, 2009)

I would try some other transfers, flipping the ruined shirts over of course. If you followed the instructions and the press is working, it has to be a bad bunch of transfers you got. It does happen.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Please give us a call. We'll be glad to help you.


----------

